# What do you think of this Kinder doe?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! What do you think of this doe? I believe she is a kinder and she's been with us for quite a few years! She wasn't bred for show, and her previous owners didn't even milk their does. She was our first.  Just curious to see how well she compares to other kinder does.

She was 5 years old when this picture was taken. I know she will never be a show doe because of her horns, and I don't intend on showing any daughters in any fancy shows either, unless somehow we can get them registered as grade or something like that. We've always bred her to a registered ND buck, but she's never given us any live girls! I know it's not an ideal angle (sorry!  ) so I'll try to update with better pictures soon. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I think she has an adorable look about her. Stocky in the legs but the rump is no too badly shaped. But I am no expert. Just my untrained opinion.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Really have no clue as to preferred conformation for a kinder....... not dairy yet not meat...... so no help here. Maybe see if there is a kinder club that can help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im no Kinder expert..but I like her depth..easy to carry kids. Her shoulder & hips look wide with a long straight back. I would take her in a heartbeat. Her kids could go either way with fullbloods or commercial. Shes a nice color too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I like her! More pics would be nice. If you want to compare her to my does, I've got some pictures of my girls up in the media section. My girls have flaws, so don't think I'm telling you this so you can compare her to perfection!  I love seeing kinders on the forum. If you go to the KGBA website, they have a run down of conformation that might be helpful to you. I'll get you the link.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

https://kindergoatbreeders.com/kinder-breed-standard/ It's kind of a lot of information to absorb, but if you know a little terminology you might be able to get something helpful out of it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hopefully I'm not giving you too much information , but here is also a link to a thread where I was asking about my girls' conformation for more comparison. I can't believe how trim my girls were back in March. I think they might be showing their baby bumps now.:happygoat: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/trying-to-learn-more-about-conformation.212161/#post-2401763


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you @Tanya, @ksalvagno, and @goatblessings!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im no Kinder expert..but I like her depth..easy to carry kids. Her shoulder & hips look wide with a long straight back. I would take her in a heartbeat. Her kids could go either way with fullbloods or commercial. Shes a nice color too.


Thank you! She's been great for us, but she's never given us a live doeling. She's a little rough with our NDs but I really like her as a doe. It's a shame she has horns and can't be shown in a dairy class because I love her udder! I love her medial, her teat diameter, and teat placement is perfect! She lacks fore udder, and udder depth, but has decent udder height. Udder texture is really weird though. lol She's a good Mom and a decent milk producer and I think she has held up pretty well over the years.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Hopefully I'm not giving you too much information , but here is also a link to a thread where I was asking about my girls' conformation for more comparison. I can't believe how trim my girls were back in March. I think they might be showing their baby bumps now.:happygoat: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/trying-to-learn-more-about-conformation.212161/#post-2401763


Thank you! Really appreciate all the info! I'll take a look at your girls to compare.  I've never really seen other kinder goats so I would love to see yours!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Hopefully I'm not giving you too much information , but here is also a link to a thread where I was asking about my girls' conformation for more comparison. I can't believe how trim my girls were back in March. I think they might be showing their baby bumps now.:happygoat: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/trying-to-learn-more-about-conformation.212161/#post-2401763


I just saw all the pictures, thank you! Your goats are beautiful. After looking at your does, I honestly am not sure what mine is. I think she might be a F1 Nubian/Pygmy cross, or possible a Nubian/ Pygmy cross bred back to a Nubian. My girl has long ears. lol I was never told she was a kinder, but we had suspected she was a Nubian Pygmy mix since that is what her breeder had, and her breeder wasn't showing or even milking so I doubt she cared about mixing breeds. It was actually on this site I learned what a kinder was. lol

Are your goats kids of kinders bred to kinders, or directly from a Nubian and Pygmy? 
Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> I just saw all the pictures, thank you! Your goats are beautiful. After looking at your does, I honestly am not sure what mine is. I think she might be a F1 Nubian/Pygmy cross, or possible a Nubian/ Pygmy cross bred back to a Nubian. My girl has long ears. lol I was never told she was a kinder, but we had suspected she was a Nubian Pygmy mix since that is what her breeder had, and her breeder wasn't showing or even milking so I doubt she cared about mixing breeds. It was actually on this site I learned what a kinder was. lol
> 
> Are your goats kids of kinders bred to kinders, or directly from a Nubian and Pygmy?
> Thank you!


Thank _you _for the compliment!

All of my goats were bred from purebred kinders. All of them are fourth generation except for Prim who is a second gen. Her father was a first gen from a nubian and a pygmy.


----------

